# Gas range - what to look for



## evilgawd (Dec 28, 2020)

To follow up on my previous post, as I have never had a gas range, I would like to know what to look for when selecting one. Obviously the size but more particularly, id like to know what I should be looking for burner-wise. 
I'm planning to get a dual fuel range and so far the model that seems to stand out from a price point are this bosch or this ge cafe ; note I'm based in Canada and plan on spending max 3000 USD ( 4000 CAD) . 

Opinions? Thoughts? Are these missing something and I should still be looking ?

Bosch is set up this way

Left Front: 10,000 BTU
Left Rear: 5,000 BTU
Right Front: 15,000 BTU
Right Rear: 5,000 BTU
Centre: 18,000 BTU
Ge Cafe setup 

Burner-Left Front : 21,000BTU Tri-ringBurner
Burner-LeftRear : 5,000BTU PreciseSimmerBurner 
Right Front : 15,000BTU
Burner-Right Rear : 12,000BTU
Burner-Center : 9,500BTUFront 9,500BTU Rear


Thanks


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 28, 2020)

A few things that I paied attention to while selecting mine:

-Figure out how many burners you want in which output range. Personally I wanted at least 2 high output burners, and I couldn't care less about the other ones. Other people might not care about more than 1 high output burner and would rather have 3 low output ones. It depends upon how you cook. There's quite some variety in how many burners you get in which output range (for example 2 high, 2 mid, 1 low, or 1 high, 2 mid, 2 low). Even within the same brand they often offer different options. Do you even need 6 burners? Or even 5?

-Tri ring burners are nice. I wished I had 2 of them. They give better heat distribution on less than stellar pans.

-Check if the spacing is good enough / distribution of the burners is sensible enough so you can fit the pans you intend to use in the places you want to put them.

-Keep in mind that the large wide ovens come in really handy sometimes for larger items & larger portions, but they're not ideal for everything. They heat up slower than a smaller oven and tend to be less energy-efficient. It's overkill for just quickly warming up a baguette. If you still have a smaller oven, keep it. If you don't, give consideration to getting one. My regular size oven sees more action than my big one.


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 28, 2020)

Good luck! I've been researching gas stoves since I moved into my new house with an electric range last year. The more research that I do, the more I'm leaning toward induction when shopping at a similar price point. My feeling is that the $2k-$3k USD range is a no mans land where you don't get the performance of BlueStar, Wolf, etc, and you are just getting cosmetic/electronic upgrades over gas ranges that cost more like $1,500 USD. 

The point about oven use is important; I've found that sizes vary quite a bit. Dual fuel is nice though - I had it in my last two homes and really enjoyed the consistency of an electric oven paired with the flexibility of gas cooktop.


----------



## evilgawd (Dec 28, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> Good luck! I've been researching gas stoves since I moved into my new house with an electric range last year. The more research that I do, the more I'm leaning toward induction when shopping at a similar price point. My feeling is that the $2k-$3k USD range is a no mans land where you don't get the performance of BlueStar, Wolf, etc, and you are just getting cosmetic/electronic upgrades over gas ranges that cost more like $1,500 USD.
> 
> The point about oven use is important; I've found that sizes vary quite a bit. Dual fuel is nice though - I had it in my last two homes and really enjoyed the consistency of an electric oven paired with the flexibility of gas cooktop.


From quick research, the cheapest wolf/BS are 6000$+ CAD, way more than what I'm willing to pay for ... .


----------



## Slim278 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been drooling over the Bluestar ranges for a few years now.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 28, 2020)

I have been impressed with Bosch kitchen appliances. I have a Bosch dishwasher which is 20 plus years old and it keeps running. I have not owned a Bosch gas stove but I am impressed with Bosch and considering your price range might be a good choice.

I like my gas oven especially cooking meats with convection oven better than my old electric oven. My turkeys are way better cooked in my gas oven. The skin turns out so nice. We get by with baking bread using a Dutch oven. My wife is more the baker.

I was going to buy a Bosch refrigerator in May but Bosch has raised the height to where they will not fit under my cabinets now. Otherwise, I would have bought it. I could not find a Bosch model with the old height standard of 69 inches. Maybe it was under 70 inches as I don't remember now. I like what they are doing.

I jumped into a Viking 36-inch gas range which is out of your buget. Truth be told I paid $3000 for the Viking range off Craigslist. But I had to remodel my kitchen and replace my vent hood which added more than twice that. I did the work myself.


----------



## SeattleB (Dec 28, 2020)

The typical gas range will have sealed burners for ease of cleaning, but for most companies this means that the flame will be a circle that will create hot spots on the bottom of your pans. Also, many models have the grates pretty close above this circle of flame which makes the problem worse. Star-shaped flame patterns are far better.

Electronics don't like heat. Electronics on the front of the stove right above the oven will die before electronics on a back panel. Fewer circuit boards are better. They all die, btw. I'm told by a large retailer here that Miele last the longest. Everything else has just a few years. The best design has no circuit boards. Simple is reliable.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 28, 2020)

If you are installing between cabinets, consider a "slide in" range instead of a "free standing" range.
Specifically get a range that has oven controls on the front and not on the back guard. 
It is a pain to operate oven controls on a back guard with a range top full pots and pans cooking.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 28, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> -Keep in mind that the large wide ovens come in really handy sometimes for larger items & larger portions, but they're not ideal for everything. They heat up slower than a smaller oven and tend to be less energy-efficient. It's overkill for just quickly warming up a baguette. If you still have a smaller oven, keep it. If you don't, give consideration to getting one. My regular size oven sees more action than my big one.



I don't know if that is true. My full-size oven in my Viking 36-inch range will heat to 400 degrees in under 20 minutes. I don't remember my small old gas wall oven being any faster. My Viking oven has 2 30,000 btu burners.* IT may be 2 15,000 btu. I am old and can't remember any more.

I do have a counter top small toaster/oven/air fryer that we use for small things.

PS
I may have it wrong on the btu of the oven. It may be 2 at 15,000 btu for 30000.

PSS
Viking gas ovens can develop slow heat up times when 1 of the ignitors goes out. I replaced both ignitors and 1 of the gas tubes on my Viking when I bought it. I think they were running it on 1 gas tube when I bought it. Maybe in their mind it was cheaper to replace the range than fix their old one. The thermostat was going out. It was on and off at first. The boiler quit working for us so I also had to replace the thermostat. My Viking range was around 11 years old when I bought it. It is a 2007 Viking.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 28, 2020)

coxhaus said:


> I don't know if that is true. My full-size oven in my Viking 36-inch range will heat to 400 degrees in under 20 minutes. I don't remember my small old gas wall oven being any faster. My Viking oven has 2 30,000 btu burners.
> 
> I do have a counter top small toaster/oven/air fryer that we use for small things.


That's in a different price range than the OP is talking about...and still slower than my bargain basement Ikea oven.  On top of that it'll invariably waste a lot more energy to get there. As a bonus, having 2 'proper' size ovens is often immensely useful in cooking.

I don't know how gas vs electric compares in speed or cooking results but there is one thing to keep in mind... a lot of gas ovens don't do low temperature well. I'm sure there's some high end exception costing the same as a small car that can do it, but most of the affordable ones don't. Worth keeping in mind if you intend to do low and slow type of stuff in the oven. Watch the temperatures it can do before you buy.

By the way, for what it's worth... Bosch = Siemens when it comes to homeappliances. They have a cooperative thing going on under BSH (Bosch Siemens Hausgeräte) and basically sell the same stuff under different names and model numbers. If you can't find what you're looking for under Bosch, or it's out of stock you might still be able to find it under the Siemens name.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 28, 2020)

Jovidah said:


> That's in a different price range than the OP is talking about...and still slower than my bargain basement Ikea oven.  On top of that it'll invariably waste a lot more energy to get there. As a bonus, having 2 'proper' size ovens is often immensely useful in cooking.
> 
> I don't know how gas vs electric compares in speed or cooking results but there is one thing to keep in mind... a lot of gas ovens don't do low temperature well. I'm sure there's some high end exception costing the same as a small car that can do it, but most of the affordable ones don't. Worth keeping in mind if you intend to do low and slow type of stuff in the oven. Watch the temperatures it can do before you buy.
> 
> By the way, for what it's worth... Bosch = Siemens when it comes to homeappliances. They have a cooperative thing going on under BSH (Bosch Siemens Hausgeräte) and basically sell the same stuff under different names and model numbers. If you can't find what you're looking for under Bosch, or it's out of stock you might still be able to find it under the Siemens name.



It is all a tradeoff. I lived with all electric for 20 years in my first house as there was no gas so I know electric. When we bought our second house gas was my requirement. I will never go back to electric. And yes meat is much better cooked in a gas oven than an electric with my cooking. I don't know how to explain it. It just is. I had a small gas wall oven pre-Viking and my meat was still better cooked than my first house electric. The skins on the turkeys, chickens, had better color and crispier. the meats are just better. If there is a fault, it is in the baking process as it is dryer in a gas oven. But there are ways around it being dryer like baking bread with a lid on a Dutch oven. Maybe temperature swings are higher in gas but I am no expert. Also, electric has better temperature control I bet. I just like gas better. I am a meat cooker. The gas broiler in the Viking is really nice for melting cheese.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 28, 2020)

parbaked said:


> If you are installing between cabinets, consider a "slide in" range instead of a "free standing" range.
> Specifically get a range that has oven controls on the front and not on the back guard.
> It is a pain to operate oven controls on a back guard with a range top full pots and pans cooking.



I like this idea in many ways. But it is a tradeoff for having wall mounted ovens waist height. My Viking gas range oven vents through the vent hood whereas my old wall mounted gas oven vented through a dual wall roof pipe with no power. So, my old small wall mounted gas oven gave off more heat. Viking has an oven vent along the back of the range under the vent hood so if you turn on the vent hood it will suck up the heat from the oven. My old wall gas oven radiated heat out around the wall oven which did not get picked up by the vent hood. This is a big deal in Texas in July with the AC running full blast.


----------



## evilgawd (Dec 29, 2020)

Can anyone confirm the following? 



> The more research that I do, the more I'm leaning toward induction when shopping at a similar price point. My feeling is that the $2k-$3k USD range is a no mans land where you don't get the performance of BlueStar, Wolf, etc, and you are just getting cosmetic/electronic upgrades over gas ranges that cost more like $1,500 USD.


----------



## JAKsQandBrew (Dec 29, 2020)

Slim278 said:


> I have been drooling over the Bluestar ranges for a few years now.


I love mine. I have the 36" 6 burner (3 high output, 2 regular 1 simmer) next to a 24" griddle top. 

They really are fantastic machines. Some maintenance issues which can be expensive, but overall well built and very functional


----------



## Racheski (Dec 29, 2020)

evilgawd said:


> To follow up on my previous post, as I have never had a gas range, I would like to know what to look for when selecting one. Obviously the size but more particularly, id like to know what I should be looking for burner-wise.
> I'm planning to get a dual fuel range and so far the model that seems to stand out from a price point are this bosch or this ge cafe ; note I'm based in Canada and plan on spending max 3000 USD ( 4000 CAD) .
> 
> Opinions? Thoughts? Are these missing something and I should still be looking ?
> ...


The Bosch layout is dumb. If you have a Dutch oven or a 12 inch pan on the high BTU center burner, you are not going to be able to fit a 12 inch pan anywhere else. Go with a range that has the highest single BTU burner not in the center, and at least another burner with high BTU output, e.g. the Cafe one looks really good.

The next most important consideration should be reliability IMO. Plenty of websites to check that.


----------



## rickbern (Dec 29, 2020)

Racheski said:


> The Bosch layout is dumb. If you have a Dutch oven or a 12 inch pan on the high BTU center burner, you are not going to be able to fit a 12 inch pan anywhere else. Go with a range that has the highest single BTU burner not in the center, and at least another burner with high BTU output, e.g. the Cafe one looks really good.
> 
> The next most important consideration should be reliability IMO. Plenty of websites to check that.


I agree with this. I don't find five burner 30" stoves all that useful. I have a hard enough time juggling stuff on four burners, I'd look at the center as a throwaway.

I always like reading the blog from these guys, they are retailers but they tend to have some backup to what they're saying (but they ARE a retailer):






Best Gas Ranges


Best Gas Ranges




www.yaleappliance.com










Gas Cooking Buying Guide







blog.yaleappliance.com


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 29, 2020)

Just me taking a little look see it seems the Boesch is a $1000 less and if you want a 36 inch they have one on sale for $3774.

HGS8655UC Bosch 36" 800 Series Industrial Style Free Standing Gas Range - Stainless Steel (us-appliance.com) 

Bosch HGI8056UC 800 Series 30 Inch Stainless Steel Slide-in Gas Range, in Stainless Steel | Appliances Connection


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 29, 2020)

That Yale appliance blog was probably the best resource that I could find online for ranges.


----------



## swarfrat (Dec 29, 2020)

coxhaus said:


> I have been impressed with Bosch kitchen appliances. I have a Bosch dishwasher which is 20 plus years old and it keeps running. I have not owned a Bosch gas stove but I am impressed with Bosch and considering your price range might be a good choice....


My satisfaction with Bosch has been highly dependent on the division/factory/appliance type/whatever in question.

My Bosch dishwasher has been a workhorse. In 20ish years I've only had to replace the on/off button. A cheap fix after decades of hammering ain't too bad.

Only complaint about our Bosch oven was that the display was too dim to read during the day. Although we didn't actually use it too heavily. I've used our Wolf more in the last couple of years since our remodel than I used the Bosch in the previous ten.

The Bosch cooktop was a piece of junk. It was DOA. Right out of the box I had to take it in to the service center for repairs. Even after that two of the controls were always sticky, one almost needing pliers turn. And the labeling for the controls wore off rather quickly from regular cleaning so it was a guessing game as to which burner you were adjusting. (Yeah, yeah, I eventually memorized it, But my wife never did.)

Been happy with my Bosch routers and sander.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 29, 2020)

swarfrat said:


> Been happy with my Bosch routers and sander.



Me too. I really like my Bosch sanders. I have not used my Bosch router very much. They make good tools.


----------



## SeattleB (Dec 30, 2020)

coxhaus said:


> Just me taking a little look see it seems the Boesch is a $1000 less and if you want a 36 inch they have one on sale for $3774.
> 
> HGS8655UC Bosch 36" 800 Series Industrial Style Free Standing Gas Range - Stainless Steel (us-appliance.com)
> 
> Bosch HGI8056UC 800 Series 30 Inch Stainless Steel Slide-in Gas Range, in Stainless Steel | Appliances Connection



I hope I don't offend, but the Bosch 30-inch ticks all my boxes for pretty much exactly what I would not recommend in a gas range. It has the useless fifth burner in the middle. It has sealed gas burners that create a hotspot circle of flame on the bottom of the pans. And it has a circuit board and LCD screen placed on the hottest part of the range. The electric oven with self clean will subject that circuit board and LCD panel to 800° separated by a couple of inches of insulation. I would not expect a long life.

Now don't get me wrong. It's perfectly acceptable to say "I really want an electric oven and I'm happy to pay a few hundred dollars every few years to replace the circuitboard and LCD screen." I do think that needs to be a conscious decision.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 30, 2020)

I second the width issue. My parents have something that's too narrow and it makes the center burner pointless. Mine is 90 cm wide and then it's fine, but anything below that it becomes an issue.


----------



## evilgawd (Dec 31, 2020)

any opinion on the GE cafe ?


----------



## rickbern (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a G.E. profile range for about ten years. It’s ok. I do 90 pc of my cooking on the front two burners. Those back burners are underpowered and weird. 

Mine doesn’t have a center burner. I’m glad I have a single oven, I’d guess I need the height about six times a year, but I use a lot of clay pots. 

Not sure about the current models but my biggest gripe is the stupid swoopy design of the cast iron grates, they’re double sized and don’t support a round bottom wok. I use a wok fairly often, not a deal breaker, just a minor annoyance.


----------



## rickbern (Dec 31, 2020)

Oops



https://www.hunker.com/12003916/what-are-the-differences-between-a-ge-profile-a-ge-cafe


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2020)

SeattleB said:


> I hope I don't offend, but the Bosch 30-inch ticks all my boxes for pretty much exactly what I would not recommend in a gas range. It has the useless fifth burner in the middle. It has sealed gas burners that create a hotspot circle of flame on the bottom of the pans. And it has a circuit board and LCD screen placed on the hottest part of the range. The electric oven with self clean will subject that circuit board and LCD panel to 800° separated by a couple of inches of insulation. I would not expect a long life.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong. It's perfectly acceptable to say "I really want an electric oven and I'm happy to pay a few hundred dollars every few years to replace the circuitboard and LCD screen." I do think that needs to be a conscious decision.



I kind of agree that you can't use all 5 burners. But back when I had a 30-inch 4 burner cook top I could not use my other burners if I was using a wok. Maybe the back opposite corner burner. So, I don't see the problem. It looks like the best gas ranges recommended in the link above have 5 burners. I only looked at Bosch as that is what the op wanted. I think a 30 inch is too limited and it is why I bought a 36-inch Viking. I have even gotten crowed on my 6-burner using big pots.
I have included a picture of my wok I have had for around 15 years. It is a very thin cast iron round bottom wok.

So, is the answer to buy a 4 burner and save money?


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 31, 2020)

I ended up going with a 5-burner / 90 cm setup not so much because I needed the space or amount of buners, but because I found it almost impossible to find 4 burner stoves with 2 high output burners. They're almost all 1 high output, 2 medium, 1 simmer layout. In my situation I actually _saved _money getting a larger stove. And with a 90cm / 36 inch model its at least large enoguh to fit a 32 cm pan on the center burner and still fit 28 cm pans on all the other burners.


----------



## SeattleB (Dec 31, 2020)

I couldn't fit larger than a 30" in my kitchen. I have an American Range Performer Series and it has two 25k burners, an 18k and a 12k. The 25k burners are like jet engines so I never use that much power. I could heat treat knives without a problem. But I don't use a wok like you do.


----------



## juice (Dec 31, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> The more research that I do, the more I'm leaning toward induction when shopping at a similar price point


This. If our new place had gas I was going to rip it out and replace it with induction.

Also, just because it's got five burners doesn't mean you need to use all of them at once, often it's to give you a variety of options.


----------



## rickbern (Dec 31, 2020)

36cm wok, 24cm sauté pan, 20 cm sauce pan. 

30” ge profile, 4 burners. Works fine




Edit- May need to clean a bit before I post my stove again!


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2020)

Me too on stove clean up. After the holidays it will be time for a good stove cleaning.

I guess my wok is too big.


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2020)

rickbern said:


> May need to clean a bit before I post my stove again!


Naw. It’s like patina on a good carbon steel knife


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 2, 2021)

Sorry to be a pain and ask all those questions but it's great to be able to rely on you guys for information!!

I'm still debating what I should do and now my actual range is acting up so I may need to accelerate my purchase 

So I'm undecisive between those 4. 

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but the following 3 have little difference and would mostly go to personal preference on look
Samsung Burner are 23K,16K,10K(center) ,5K,9K
Ge Cafe Burners are 21K,15K,12K,9.5K(center),5K
Kitchenaid Burners 19K,15K,5K,9K,8K

Now this one is more expensive ( extra 2000$ CAD from the 3 above)
Kitchen Commercial  Burners 20K,20K, 5K,15K

This one has no fancy LCD screen (which can be a pro or con), much smaller oven capacity more or less an issue as I mostly cook pizza and bread in it. Is it worth to spend more $$ on this one?

Thoughts ???

Thanks !!


----------



## rickbern (Jan 2, 2021)

Depends how much money you have!

I don’t love the dual ovens of the Samsung at all. If you have a pot you want to use that’s too tall you’re screwed. Or if you go whole hog for lining your oven top and bottom with clay tiles. I’d reject that out of hand. 

I find for me that one 20k burner is enough. I don’t do short order diner cooking too often where I’d look for two real hot burners so I wouldn’t spend the extra for that expensive KA range. Plus oven size is always good to have. 

So I’d vote either ge or cheap kitchenaid


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 2, 2021)

If you are willing to stretch for the nicer kitchen aid, then check out BlueStar, which is priced similarly and gets lots of really good feedback. If it were my money, I’d probably go with the less expensive of the two kitchen aids.






BlueStar Appliances | Toronto | Mississauga | Ottawa | Canada - Canadian Appliance Source


Find Great Deals & Huge selection of BlueStar Appliances in Canada. 1000's of BlueStar in stock! Enjoy Fast Local Delivery & Full Warranty. Shop Now!




www.google.com


----------



## rickbern (Jan 2, 2021)

Oven thermodynamics 









The Pizza Lab: Which Rack Should I Put My Stone On?


Most pizza authorities recommend putting the pizza stone on the bottom rack (or even the floor of the oven) in order to maximize the amount of heat it absorbs. So why does putting it on the top rack work?




slice.seriouseats.com


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 2, 2021)

my 2 cts: get an outside high power Wok burner as your hood most likely cannot cope should the range has the power, get a pizza oven that can do HIGH heat and a decent gas range for inside. I have used two Bosch pro units for like 5 years each and I loved them except for the fact that doing a stir fry is impossible due to low power output (as with almost all non professional ranges over here, mainly due to the usual gas pressure)

O and for Pizza, go see pizzamaking.com for ideas what oven you want !


----------



## SeattleB (Jan 2, 2021)

@*evilgawd: *Depends on how you cook. Think about your current stove. How often do you cook something with the burner at max heat (other than boiling water)? If you're like most it isn't very often. It's easy to sear steaks in a cast iron pan on an old 1960s electric. This thing the mfg have about BTU output is just the typical American bigger-number-is-mo-better. And I say that as a guy who has two 25,000 BTU jet engines in the kitchen. (BTW, the dirty little secret is that for many homes the gas lines can't actually supply enough to get those BTUs). I never actually cook anything at that output. It would turn a pan red glowing hot. There are exceptions of course, like the posters above who do a lot of wok cooking. 

It's just heat. Mandatory features: the heat adjusts. Can it go low for a simmer? Does the flame spread to heat the pan evenly? To me this is more important than total BTU. Is the oven heat even (convection fan is a must)? Will it fit a full-sized sheet pan? Is it reliable? Does it look good? We're done. Everything else is irrelevant (LCDs, timers, control with your phone, internet, etc.). 

It's just heat. I have friends who bought a 10-burner custom Gullo for the price of a nice car and yet a good chef could prepare a great meal on a two-burner tabletop hotplate.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 2, 2021)

I would buy the simples gas range there is as it has less to break. When I installed my Viking gas range it was funny when we needed to time something in the oven. We had to buy a timer as there is none on the Viking. The Viking is a very simple range with very few parts to replace. There are very few parts and are simple to replace as there are videos out on the net with how to do it. The ignitors and gas tubes are things that wear out. You might think about a Viking low end in 30-inch if you are thinking kitchen commercial.

I don't think a home range gets hot enough to make great pizza. You might think about a pizza oven or a smoker you can run real hot. I can get my smoker 600 plus degrees. I would not worry about a kitchen range being a pizza oven. I would not buy a Viking to make pizza, but it has a great oven and broiler.

But I am just a home cook so what do I know.


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2021)

@AT5760 All stores are currently closed up here, but from my quick research Bluestar range were closer to 7K CAD , which brings up almost to double of what I originally wanted to put  
@MarcelNL yup I'm a lurker at pizzamaking.com but I don't buy the oven specifically for pizza making, I'm using a baking steel and it gives decent results. If I want to step up my game, I will get something outside. 
@SeattleB


> Mandatory features: the heat adjusts. Can it go low for a simmer? Does the flame spread to heat the pan evenly?


 Kind of hard to tell from the website or is there a way to know? 

Ge cafe or kitchenaid is mostly a toss .... The kitchenaid commercial style is REALLY sexy and would buy it in a flash but the oven dimension concerns me a little , so damn small


----------



## rickbern (Jan 3, 2021)

On my ge range I often have to resort to a heat diffuser. 

Inelegant, awkward solution that totally solves the problem. 

Also make sure your exhaust system is adequate for your stove. That bkuestar probably needs an additional grand in range hood too.


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2021)

I currently have a 600 CFM , so I would assume the GE or KA would work without the need to run at full speed


----------



## Racheski (Jan 3, 2021)

For sure the Samsung, but get the model with the single oven NX60T8711SG/AA. It has the highest BTU single burner, and since its a dual ring the inner ring is perfect for simmering. For the folks who say they rarely use their burner at the max setting, that is a matter of learning to use high heat properly rather than one of cooking style. At the very least, who doesn’t use max heat to boil a pot of water for pasta?


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 3, 2021)

As others have stated, you have to first identify what are your musts., likes, don't care, and cannot have's..

for example: i really didn't want any electronics, as they are #1 thing that will break. 

So, if you so a lot of stir fry's then you may want a wok burner or a 25k+ burner. If you broil, then you want a very nice broil element (some ceramic ones go up to 2000F). If you're a baker, then you want the best possible oven with convection. If you do a lot of slow cookers then you want to control heat, so either have a summer burner or a highly adjustable burner.

I think once you narrow down to what you specifically want and what you don't want, then you can start working on the rest. Just remember, as some have said, 1/2" line may not delivery the btu's you need, so if you're getting a 25k+ burner stove on multiple burners, then you want/need a 3/4" line. 

As for make up air, that's only mandatory in newly build houses that are much better insulted and are almost air tight. I live in an old factory modded into condos, so it's not very airtight... no make up air will ever be needed.


----------



## evilgawd (Jan 3, 2021)

Just made a few calls to get pricing on some higher-end models, just for fun. Obviously, those are more expensive ranges but curious to see what you guys think. 

For my use case I do pretty much everything, I cook mostly fish/seafood, do lots of saute/stir fry, over the last year I started playing with bread and pizza ( pizza should be considered a requirement here) .

Miele/Viking/Bluestar = unable to get any pricing / no local dealers 
Jennair 7000$ CAD JDRP430HM Spec for Spec its very similar with the kitchenaid commercial , any opinion on the brand reliability? Worth spending a few more dollars for it?
Bertazonni 6000$ CAD PROF304DFSXT Reading a lot of bad reviews about their ranges
thermador 8500$CAD PRD304WHC very very very sexy 

Thanks


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 3, 2021)

Too bad no Viking dealers. I am happy with my Viking range and it is 13 years old and works as good today as it did when it was new. They are built to last. It is right at 500 lbs. and I need someone to help move it around. It is very easy to work on. There are videos on how to repair it. The gas broiler is outstanding.

I do like Thermador as I almost replaced my wall oven with a gas Thermador wall oven before I changed to the Viking.

I have 3/4-inch gas pipe to the valve and from the valve to the Viking I have a short 1/2-inch flexible gas line. It seems to work well.


----------

